# moving to malaysia



## skweezs (May 25, 2010)

i'am moving to kl in september, and i need to meet people to show me the ropes. so i was hoping i could meet new friends on this forum, already living in kl, so if there is anything you can share, or advice you can give on how to get work, live, and how the transportation works, please feel free. thank you!


----------



## sewaapartemen (Feb 17, 2009)

how old r u?


----------



## Bluelilac (Apr 9, 2010)

we will go to Kl in 1st of july, we have rented a furnished home there, we will stay there with student's visa(my son will go to international school) and we will check all the conditions there...you should do the same, see what you want to do there and then go for the details and informations...there are many ways to stay and live in Malaysia, so you must choose one and work on it.
good luck


----------



## charliejoe (Nov 15, 2008)

You can try and get in touch with me..I'm a Malaysian Property AGent who also handles the MM2H Programme.. Done a few already, mainly British, American and Aust....


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

skweezs said:


> i'am moving to kl in september, and i need to meet people to show me the ropes. so i was hoping i could meet new friends on this forum, already living in kl, so if there is anything you can share, or advice you can give on how to get work, live, and how the transportation works, please feel free. thank you!


How to get to work - preferably by car and make sure it's an automatic! Traffic jam is a killer in KL!!

If you're looking into working in KL City Centre, you can stay in one of the service apartments where most office buildings are walking distanced from one another. Living in the city centre is expensive though.

We have LRT, train, buses and the monorail. Public transportation is cheap in KL but I don't advise you on taking the public buses. Whenever I was feeling lazy to drive, I took the monorail and cab to get to wherever I wanted to.

If you have FB, join the expat groups (there are several of them) and most of them are friendly and would most likely help you out. They also have weekly get together. You will love KL and you must try the local dishes!

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## Fadzil (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,

Do you have the address of your new employer in Malaysia. From there i may be able to advise you where to live and how to get there. 


A Property agent in Malaysia(KL & Selangor). Mostly deal with expat.


----------



## rpooler (Oct 29, 2010)

*housing cost Cameron Highlands*



charliejoe said:


> You can try and get in touch with me..I'm a Malaysian Property AGent who also handles the MM2H Programme.. Done a few already, mainly British, American and Aust....


Hi, my name is Raymona and I am writing an article about retiring in Cameron Highlands Malaysia for a magazine. I have had problems finding info on real estate in the highlands area. Can you send me info on the cost of housing? This would be for xpat retirees info. thanks Raymona


----------



## nationwidemovers (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nationwide Movers advice for you*



skweezs said:


> i'am moving to kl in september, and i need to meet people to show me the ropes. so i was hoping i could meet new friends on this forum, already living in kl, so if there is anything you can share, or advice you can give on how to get work, live, and how the transportation works, please feel free. thank you!


Hi..!
skweezs

I understand what you want actually just do one tine visit our site name statewide mover, our toll free number is 877-232-4732. we provide all information of moving and transportation related. i hope you getting right answer of your question.
thanks


----------

